# for people interested in Music as part of the STEAM initiative



## pianohao (Jan 2, 2021)

Given current debates about STEAM, it would be well to remember that more than five centuries before STEM was conceived, the original Renaissance man, Leonardo da Vinci, wrote in one of his notebooks that "To develop a complete mind, study the science of art, study the art of science. Learn how to see. Realize that everything connects to everything else." (Spong 2006) A discussion of the effectiveness of teaching music and its accompanying technology in conjunction with math and the science education follows. .Given the recent shift from in-classroom teaching to online instruction compelled by the Covid 19 pandemic, an examination of online music education is relevant. The essay concludes with a discussion of Heidegger's thoughts on techné.
check out this article:
https://scholarship.claremont.edu/steam/vol4/iss2/5/


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I've always thought the lack of development of steam-powered music was one of the great failures of the Industrial Revolution.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Failure? Hah! Triumph you mean:


----------

